# IVF - auto injectors



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

hi 

Due to start jabbing in 3 weeks now and dreading it!
Are auto injectors easier to use than just the syringe?
Also where can I get one from - the clinic say that they find it hard to get them from their supplier (Serona) as they will only fit the Serona syringe.

Thanks 

julie


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Julie,

I used an auto-injector on my last 2 cycles and thought that they were brilliant. The type I used had a dial to select the dosage from and a very gentle action when used to inject the drug.

Sorry I don't know about suppliers as my clinic had them direct.

Hope that you manage to get some more info.

With warmest regards,


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Julie,

I used the drug puregon with the puregon auto injector last cycle and the one i'm on currently. I think they are great,really easy to use. Much easier than drawing up the drug,mixing it and then injecting.

Go for the auto-injector if you get the chance.

Wishing you lots of luck,
Love Em


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Julie 

I used the auto injector for my first cycle and am going to again for this one. Unlike Em we still had to draw up and mix the drug. The best thing about them is it is so quick, doesn't hurt at all and you DON'T see the needle!!! 

Lots of luck for your tx 

Rach xx


----------



## macaroni (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks girls!
Rachel I love the fact that you DONT see the needle! Thats what im going to have the problem with !
I want one now! 
Does anyone know if they can be ordered with the drugs?
julie


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi

I would also like to know where to get them from, they sound great and why aren't all clinics using them? They sound so much more simpler.........

Hollie


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hiya

I have used an autoinjector for both cycles. These take 1 ml hypodermics - so you still mix up the drugs etc. The first one came from teh drug company when I ordered my drugs and the second from the clinic as they had a supply of bags.

If anyone will find the autoinjector of use if they are using 1ml hypodermics only I am happy to post to them. Send me an IM, first one gets it.

Clare


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

I used the Puregon auto injector in my last cycle too, and found it brilliant. Didn't have to mix up drugs, and when injecting it was easier as the action was constant and controlled. I found that when I used a syringe it would sometimes stick a bit at the begining (probably because I was too much of a coward to push hard enough straight off  ). 

With the one I had though, I did see the needle and had to put it in the same as with a syringe, so there must be different sorts. If seeing the needle is a main concern, then probably worth checking that you get the right type before getting home and discovering it's the one like I had where you definitely do see the needle. 

Good luck! 

Jayne x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Hi
I have a spare auto injector. I didn't use it at all and (even though I shook like mad) didn't mind doing the needle really. Probably won't ever have the funds to do another cycle, so IM me if you are interested in having mine.
Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb&#039;s Hoping (Oct 23, 2003)

Julie,

I got my autoinjector with my drugs from Serona. All I had to do was request it when I ordered the drugs.
When they arrived the rep said it could only be used with the Menopur and not the Buserelin for down-regg even if the hospital said I could use it for both. So it looks like I will have to see the needles for the first 2 weeks and be okay after that.

I must say that Serona were very helpful when I got my drugs as their warehouse was close to my home they delivered them on the way home from work. When I went to give them directions to my home she said "it's okay, I know your neighbour so don't need directions".

What a small world !!

Anyway, good luck in 3 weeks.

Debbie.


----------

